# Flow binding high back won't tighten?



## Bcpoley (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi! I'm new on the forum, been snowboarding for about 20 years but haven't been in the past 4 or 5 years. Anyhow, I was *so* excited when I bought Flow bindings this year (Flow Amp 5, I think a few years old), but the right high back won't tighten enough. I turned the tension wheel all the way to the right (plus sign) then tightened a tiny bit more as far as the screw in back would allow, and the high back is still WAY too loose, there's no way I'm going to be able to turn comfortably/easily when I get out on the snow tomorrow.  Any ideas to get the tension cables tighter?? The left binding gets barely right enough for me (5'6" 120# regular footing), but it'll work. I already sold my old Burton bindings so I'm stuck with what I've got in the Flows.
Thanks!!
-Brittany


----------



## Blazin' Raisin (Feb 27, 2013)

I may be wrong but it looks like if you move the high-back back a notch or two, the cable should raise the top of the HB forward? Otherwise, is there an adjustment you can make to the cable to move it forward? I have flow nxt-at and the cables can be moved up and back...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Those are an older model, more then 5 yrs I'm guessing.

Look at the base plate where the high back bolts to. There are 3 holes, if you move the high back to the middle hole that will shorten the distance of the cable and pull up tighter. 

At least that is my thinking, never used that model


----------



## Bcpoley (Feb 17, 2014)

Hmm. I opened up the compartment where the cable connects down to the base plate last night, but there's no where I can see to get the cable tighter. I'll check with a ski shop when I get up there since I'm reluctant to move the entire highback further back, but I'll use that suggestion if it comes down to it.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Did you open both sides? I think some older Flows used to only move one side to shorten the cable.


----------



## Bcpoley (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks, Slyder, moving the bottom of the highback back worked!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Glad it worked and you were able to ride today :yahoo:


----------

